# Prima Hydro Seal



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi

I'm rapidly becoming a huge Prima fan and am about to press go on an order for Hydro Seal...anyone tried it please? From what I've seen, this looks incredibly easy to use but being old skool as I am (sorry) I can't get my head around mixing a sealant with water as you apply it....but that's just me! 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## fretfret (Jul 31, 2009)

Excellent product, as is all of the Prima range IMO


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Did you see this in shinarama http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2897911#post2897911


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

It looks like someone messed up with the machine making the original Hydro and they came up with a thicker version. 
Like how some 'double baked' biscuits appeared on shelves.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm little worry maybe it dry so fast and leave some smearing !


----------



## dogma (Feb 12, 2008)

The new Prima Hydro seal is awesome stuff. I actually spritz with the original Hydro instead of water and its perfect every time no streaking what so ever, I am what you call a heavy user ,for some reason I need to see the product ( I do this with all products ) and no streaks even after washing with ONR. I do want to try the Hydro wash though ( which I bought with the Hydro seal ). Application is a breeze its soooooooo easy as with all Prima products and the looks are stunning, beading is fantastic too. This product is a hit.

I have had nothing but spectacular results with all Prima products I have tried. If they ever come out with a no rinse wash i will need no other product line.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

fretfret said:


> Excellent product, as is all of the Prima range IMO


Correct answer!

IMO too - I must add.


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks all. It does look really good from what I've seen online and in the video...my next purchase to test I think!

Thanks for all your input. Such an easy range to work with...

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

Noooo! I hate you people!! I've just ordered some Prima Nero and Banana Gloss today and now it looks like a further order for this stuff! I hate you all. 

I have Prima Amigo and it's to quality gear!!


----------



## RedCloudMC (Jul 19, 2008)

Paddy_R said:


> Noooo! I hate you people!! I've just ordered some Prima Nero and Banana Gloss today and now it looks like a further order for this stuff! I hate you all.
> 
> I have Prima Amigo and it's to quality gear!!


ha ha. You'll love Banana Gloss...I was very impressed when I really didn't expect to be.

This site has an amazing ability to empty wallets! :thumb:


----------



## blake_jl (Apr 26, 2008)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I'm little worry maybe it dry so fast and leave some smearing !


No smearing mate, but when I tested this product yesterday I did notice that it does dry fast.

I didn't quite get the application like they do in the video but it was more like a wipe on wipe off action for me. If left too long it doesn't smear, but you get that "uneveness" (for lack of a better word) in the paint. To solve this you just reapply over itself and then work in smaller sections. I tried to do half a bonnet at once and it was too much.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried Hydro kit , the Hydro shampoo and Seal smell like bubble gum , the Hydro Seal gives very wet finish on white metallic with darker shade , the white metallic car looks very very wet , Hydro Seal gives very wet shine similar P21s Concours but with more warmth in colour . I have tried Prima Clarity Glass Cleaner and I think this product will be always in my list :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Stop it!!!

More stuff to try


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Will definitely add the glass cleaner to my next order then. Already have the Hydro Seal and it is always great to hear how good the stuff at your hand is.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Stop it!!!
> 
> More stuff to try


This is our destiny :lol:


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

What about the beading/sheeting of this LSP?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Porta said:


> What about the beading/sheeting of this LSP?


I can tell about sheeting , Prima Hydro Sheeting like any sealant Acrylic jett , menz . Hydro sheeting is slow without leave water spots , the slickness is good while classic sealant BF, Menz , jeffs leaves more slickness .


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

Compared to Powerlock, would you say the protection is as good?


----------

